# Installed a 2 hp grinder pump today..



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

230v 1 phase.. It was on a rail system. I had to pull on the metal cable and it disconnected the pitiless adapter, the pump came out..
Cool install that was the biggest for me so far..
I'll try and get some photos up..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Brands on check and pump? I like Matco-Norca checks.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Didn't get any photos of new one. It was a Liberty..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I saw a Liberty grinder that would chew up and spit out anything. It was pretty amazing.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It was a fun job.. Those pump are up in the thousands..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Did one a long time ago, the exit line ran 40 feet up and out the side of the building. Me and the electrician started it up after getting the alarms and floats working, the exit line blew out of a coupling 20ft up showering us with a lot of ground up nasties. They're nice pumps, you're right though, expensive as all hell.

That same pump we put in ended up with us eating the cost of a pump even though it wasn't our fault.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Did one a long time ago, the exit line ran 40 feet up and out the side of the building. Me and the electrician started it up after getting the alarms and floats working, the exit line blew out of a coupling 20ft up showering us with a lot of ground up nasties. They're nice pumps, you're right though, expensive as all hell.
> 
> That same pump we put in ended up with us eating the cost of a pump even though it wasn't our fault.


No way I would have eaten that one. The pump is worth every penny and then some. I don't mind making money but hate pulling a pump to rip it open and pull out a white mouse.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> No way I would have eaten that one. The pump is worth every penny and then some. I don't mind making money but hate pulling a pump to rip it open and pull out a white mouse.


Problem was we pulled the old pump because it was burned up, manager said he had an extra pump, we put it in and that one burned up. Took the numbers off that pump, got another one and that one burned up. Went dumpster diving only to find the first pump and subsequent 2 burnt out pumps were different power phases.


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

The development I live in uses these grinder pumps 220V single phase and they run on a pressure switch. The water company maintains them for about 6000 homes. When mine went bad it was great to have someone else change it out. I have never had to install such a large one as these are. He told me they cost about $4500 each. He also told me they have a guy who rebuilds them full time for the water company. The thing weighs about 150 LBS.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

CPT said:


> The development I live in uses these grinder pumps 220V single phase and they run on a pressure switch. The water company maintains them for about 6000 homes. When mine went bad it was great to have someone else change it out. I have never had to install such a large one as these are. He told me they cost about $4500 each. He also told me they have a guy who rebuilds them full time for the water company. The thing weighs about 150 LBS.


I think the taxpayers are getting boned.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what are the beswt brands to get??

I got to install one for my own home pretty soon
because the city has run sewers down our street...

the chepaest price I have gotten so far is about 2800
for the pit, alarm and zoeller grinder pump on a rail...


someone else has told me to install 2 smaller pumps
in parallell in case one fails the other will keep working...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> what are the beswt brands to get??
> 
> I got to install one for my own home pretty soon
> because the city has run sewers down our street...
> ...


 Best to get a set up with two pumps on the alter. switch control... that way.. each pump will switch over after each cycle to keep the pump motor cooled.. and as a back up when volume exceeded the capicity of one pump . One company I can think of is Timco. And other is a supplier, Murray & Company, which both can design to your specs. Having a pressure switches on these large system is having a high failures rate.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> what are the beswt brands to get??
> 
> I got to install one for my own home pretty soon
> because the city has run sewers down our street...
> ...


Zoeller makes solid pumps. Are you needing it to be a grinder pump? If so, that Liberty pump mentioned in this post may be hard to beat IMO, but it is expensive. If you were doing a commercial job I would set two in the pit. Residential I would put one in,but this is your house so....coin toss. I would get an audible alarm with silencer. If you went with 2 pumps in parallel I would install a panel that will switch from pump to pump every 24-48 hrs to run them equally.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Installation tip*

On all pumps sump, ejectors, grinders, with checks, either with compression type or rubber with hose clamps.

We always installed an extra pair of hose clamps above and below the check on the piping

While the clamp is loose we would bridge the check with 2 pieces of 10 or 12 ga. wire. If the clamps were 10" apart we would cut the wire 12" long bending the ends back 1" the short ends would fit under the clamps -- then the clamps were tightend. If the check connection worked loose the check could not blow apart. Started that after a 2" discharge blew out in a doctors office. What a mess I never wanted to see that again man it hung from the ceiling the bar joists and anywhere else it could hang.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Quick option....a separate box with your checks and valves. You could use flanges and galvanized pipe or ductile. I like the swing checks by Matco-Norca...they are solid and rebuildable if needed.


----------

